# why does this happen?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Friend went home yesterday and tried to get on the internet to discover she couldn't, she phoned the company and they told her there was no problem but to check her land line was working.. on checking she discovered it was dead. another friend phoned her mobile and asked who is the man that is answering your phone.. seems now a man at the other side of Digla has her phone number, central don't know when they will be able to sort it out..


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Friend went home yesterday and tried to get on the internet to discover she couldn't, she phoned the company and they told her there was no problem but to check her land line was working.. on checking she discovered it was dead. another friend phoned her mobile and asked who is the man that is answering your phone.. seems now a man at the other side of Digla has her phone number, central don't know when they will be able to sort it out..


Welcome in Egypt!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Friend went home yesterday and tried to get on the internet to discover she couldn't, she phoned the company and they told her there was no problem but to check her land line was working.. on checking she discovered it was dead. another friend phoned her mobile and asked who is the man that is answering your phone.. seems now a man at the other side of Digla has her phone number, central don't know when they will be able to sort it out..


cus it does !!!

trying to get Telecom Egypt to accept something is wrong is the first challenge

Needs a personal visit with a local translator, speak to the Manager - then you stand a chance to get things moving - NEVER accept NO or LATER or TOMORROW:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> cus it does !!!
> 
> trying to get Telecom Egypt to accept something is wrong is the first challenge
> 
> Needs a personal visit with a local translator, speak to the Manager - then you stand a chance to get things moving - NEVER accept NO or LATER or TOMORROW:eyebrows::eyebrows:




My friend is Egyptian


----------

